# Bogard's Sehr Gut Isabella - Bella Arrived Today Announcement



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

It was really only a matter of time since I read about the K-9 dog in Philadelphia, PA about a week ago got me on the path to a new family member. As I searched and reviewed about German Shepherd's my daughter (18) Feb. 14th. and wife Feb. 16th. were both onboard with a new addition GSD female as Nelson's Valor, JRT has been an only child (dog) for seven years.

I rolled the dice, it came up snake eyes today. The fellow sent some pictures and agreed to meet my wife and I at the vet's office just after 1:00 PM today. Even better, the vet agreed to waive the office visit fee and the charge for the exam was zero. I know everybody loves to see pictures but I have been playing daddy and supervising the brood, human and K-9. First shots were already given and the first worming was done this week a few day ago. The litter birthdate oddly enough was December 25, 2013 so to my calculations she's 6 weeks and 3 days young. Bella was the runt of the litter and we did not really know, but my wife and I picked the same pup from the picture as she had the best eyebrow's and she was yawning in the photo. I have already sent a few PM messages to a few member's in a short time, all of which made me feel welcome. The doctor instructed a few factor's that will be followed and about March 7th. my late mother's birthday we will go in for a booster.

When I am able. I will get pictures up or a link to Photobucket. If you all wish to know Bella is pretty special and she has made the girls very happy and dad will have his hands full constructing a training sleeve for her to play with later down the line, she has her own toy, crate and a pen set up, although she wants some special attention first.. So, welcome: Bogard's Sehr Gut Isabella into the GSD Forum. By the way, Bogard was; Peggy "Gunella" Bissett's kennel name from Peggy's Mountain Saugus, CA my; "German Shepherd Mentor" who seems to have gone to doggy heaven and I am using her kennel name as I had the permission to keep her dreams alive and I intend to honor her wishes. Thanks, Peg..... :blush:

BTW, When Peggy was pregnant she filled 6 cubic feet wheelbarrows full of pea gravel herself, lifted and moved them into the dog runs. 

A story worth telling to the girls, here.... She was the bomb ! :apple:


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Isabella, slept pretty much all through the night with my daugher in her crate...


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

"Bella" is Latin for "pretty." A well-chosen name!

:welcome: :congratulations:


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Day three and thing's are pretty smooth. Paper training going as well as can be expected. Bella does not like the crate or the pen and is fussy unless she is fully fed, relieved, watered and sleepy. She's eating three times a day like; 7am - 1pm and about 6pm 3/4 of a cup dry food per meal. Seemed like a lot at first but maybe dinner is a little slow but during the day she's finished in about 10 minutes. Tried wetting the food but I don't think it's necessary. Trying to get harder stools, just a little. She walks and heals pretty good on lead for her age, gate is good and we rest here and there, walks last about 15 minutes to get the strength up for the cool down periods. She's toothy, very loving but at times she does show she's a GS. Funny when she curled her tail up straight tonight like a Malamute, it was a WTH moment. It's nice to report good thing's here bc, so much heartache, I feel blessed. The proudest moment was hearing she went out the screen door to do her business. When she wakes we carry her and get her on the paper quickly. Sorry, I only know how to post thumbnails. She has her toy. All good so far...


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I am using Eukanuba large breed puppy kibble a little over 1/2 cup mixed with 2 tbl. spns. of white rice, and 2 tbl. spns. of Van Patten's Natural Balance chicken, mixed with 1/4 tea. spn. of the calcium montmorillonite clay. The clay is a digestive enzyme and mega minerals. I gave her a raw chicken heart and it took a while but it was gone in a few. The pup is 8 weeks next Wed. 12 -25-13.

I stopped at my vets office and we chatted about foods and this is about the conversation. If you disagree and something else works for you great, I am only sharing what we spoke about. ! So, far he has asked me for no money, a big plus when every penny goes into care. We have a history 1987 to present.

I asked this:

dry food: $1.50 lb.
wet food: $2.50 lb.
lotus raw: $5.00 lb.

I asked about carrots and sweet potato's because I remembered hearing but could not remember, what. He said, some dogs have allergy's to these foods, so you have to try it to know..>?

I ask about cooking chicken. I buy the discounted chicken at about .99 cent per lb. and freeze it that day. My friend uses a crock pot and shreds his.

White potato was mentioned as good, not with white rice or not with barley. Switch back and forth and add one ingredient (binder) every 7 days to see, if the pets stools are okay.

peas : good
green beans : good
carrots : good

When I walk my Jack Russell and my wife walks the pup together Bella pulls like a Alaskan Malamute. We graduated to around the block at 7 weeks. 15 minutes. if for some unknown reason the Puppy gets sick, she is very strong to begin with and this is my reason for lean and exercised.

I tried Lamb and Rice and did not like it, it works for my Jack, but not the GSD puppy.

Dr. Al Plechner has been in this game a long time and in 1992 Spankie grew eyelashes upon enzyme adding to her food and she was in bad shape, so I trust him big time.

Now this is the kicker of the story. Kirkland "Costco" had been deemed very good as Eukanuba large breed puppy kibble 40 lbs. @ $56.00 is a lot of money when the nutrition is coming from the digestive enzyme additive, so he said; just get a small amount as my 3 - GSD ate 40 lbs. per week. So this is my story, if it does not work for you and you want to use Lotus @ $5.00 a pound there's no "heart" feelings, just not ready to do that and I am not giving the pup bones or bone meal. A raw Chicken Liver or Heart is on the menu, but the organs are too small in my opinion to do this now. She has done pretty good in 7 days on the paper training and I am happy with my results..


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

She is such a cutie!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Bella's ears are starting to come up as of last night and she is miserable. 

She looks like Sally Field in; "The Flying Nun." Just trying to keep her calm as she is shaking her head.. The ears are clean inside and not red in color. It's been fun to say the least...


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*update*

Thought I would do an update on Bella.. She is doing much better.. He training is about to begin. She is now jumping up and biting my arm, out of nowhere.. She just lunges.. Took her off the montmorillonite clay powder after cutting the amount in half to 1/8 teaspoon per day on one meal as her stools were just not solid enough, maybe her stomach just can't handle the load yet. Started to cook her food about a week ago.. I just hate the smell of canned food, it's working well, she is gaining girth and getting her walks increased.. 3 blocks was too much, so we cut her back to 2 short blocks. The wife returned and insisted both dogs be together, so far Nelson has been great, but careful eye's upon waking when he may be grumpy. They have short playtimes and when I left, the wife put them together. We argued, she replied; "but they need to bond." Bella healed up with no signs of anything. Bella is doing better in the crate and the larger metal pen. I received a few pictures of her brother who they call "Monster", God know's why. He looks to be a nice male, the pictures are fair. On about March 7th. Bella will get her second round of shots and perhaps a second worming. The montmorillonite clay powder will remove just about anything, but I will let the vet decide that. Her food consists of dry kibble mixed later, chicken, rice, olive oil, peas, carrots, green beans and water all cooked with the bones for several hours then removed.. All grocery purchased frozen foods bagged in 2 pound zip locks. About 4 pounds 25% of protein and the rest 12 pounds total of rice and veggies. She's 9 weeks as of yesterday. Bella say's hello; "to all the dog lover's on the Forum, she know's their quite the bunch, but hey, we all have to be something.".. :wub:

Bella Bella, Monster Monster..


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*2-27-2104 to 4-05-2014 --- It's been a challange ..*

I must say it's been very difficult trying to do this pretty much alone. For about 2 months -- 2-9-2104 thru 4-05-2014 -- it has been all me. Everything has been a challenge. Even though I had three GSDs before, I do not remember going without sleep, walking 2 dogs -- twice a day and the training has been constant. My dog is and will be going into class after the last DHLP tomorrow.. I will start looking for a pro to help me get the dog the guidance she needs. I can't do it alone and I know it. She is teething and she's going mad every night. I could not get any good pictures today, however my wife was able to get a few, sitting a little sloppy and no stacked pictures yet, to show confirmation. Her diet was customized to fill her out, but not excessive, because she needs to stay lean. She is starting to jump on the couch, just in the past few days and normally sleeps on the floor near my bed. She bumped her head a couple weeks ago and had some hair loss, it is growing back in lighter. She got a second bath, yesterday and I needed help, the last bath was in the kitchen sink and that's no more.. A few member's have been great and I do appreciate their guidance. Nelson is the small dog, Bella chases him around, but the bond is very strong between the two, the way it's supposed to be.. The next posting will be after six weeks of advanced puppy training as she know's just about everything from 6 weeks to 2 1/2 months (14 weeks), sit, lay down, stay, jump, stand, heal, roll over, roll back and most important, gentle.. She is a love and I am a lucky man to get her, irrespective of the costs.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

From Hamburger City, CA,

"Bella" is; 2 days shy of 18 weeks today. Rabies, 2nd., Bordetella and a very necessary nail trim today. We hurdled the walking down; "open kicker" stairs in the last week, (boy did she cry the blues on that one), training off lead to stay and walk away 20 feet, call on command, heal on the left, making right turns in a circle amazed the wife today. Are you ready for; 47.6 pounds, up from 36+ first round of Bordetella. She a big girl, "Isabella." I measure her, the 22" is now 36".

Soon with the help of my brother who has a very nice camera, some updated photo's. I think we are about where I would expect to be training wise at 4 months instead of six. I attribute this to 8 week old leash walking when some won't. Big girl teeth coming in. We have our battles, she try's, but she looses every time it's crucial.. 

By the way, folks I have learned quite a bit from the website here, and thanks > ! :wub:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's amazing how fast they grow...it is an exhausting fun time. She is a pretty girl...


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Vet visit yesterday and just a mere troublesome UTI issue...*

From Hamburger City, CA


Bella, was acting funny. She got into my daughter's bathroom trash can, may not be related. She wanted and acted like she wanted to pee, squatted but nothing several times. We went for a walk and after the initial pee, she tried again 6 - 7 times on around the block walk. So, I investigated the fact I was off a week on my last post, 20 weeks old on Wed. this coming week, thought maybe an early heat > ? No, not the case.

This is where I get upset with the protocol of vet's, my vet included, their like politicians, all of them, staff included. The girl on the phone tried to convince me that my urine sample could be contaminated. I ran through the dishwasher a Tupperware that was held under the dog. She insisted that the dog urine sample would be best obtained at the office by subcutaneous injection to the bladder or direct from the urethra. I said a very firm; "male ego" NO NOT HAPPENING your way. Not only of cost, but discomfort.

Next issue, I grilled my vet of 27 years for more information. He took the sample and dipped a swab for; "white blood cell count," Okay, $65.00 for urine to be sent to the lab and HE already know's which medicine to use, again; "notso happy."

He comes back into the room and say's it's a # 1... > ? What does # 1 mean I asked in a stern voice?? He replied; that on a # 4 scale, Bella had an elevated white blood count of 25%. Finally, I am getting somewhere in this mystical world of Vet. medicine. Keflex every 12 hours for 7 days will cure your issue SGCSG...

Started medicine, waiting on test results today.

This is what bother's me. I was schooled in this in; 1987. We did not run tests. We gave pups worm medicine anyway, we gave sick dog's antibiotics, we gave ice cubes to dehydrated dogs, we sidestepped every possible effort on a vets part to charge money for unnecessary tests. Yes, we X-rayed hips, but we saved thousands of dollars every step of the way and now, 27 years later, were back in kindergarten, looking like fools at the vet's office, and paying the price. Soothing video's of kitty cats, on the TV then WHAM, $400 visit for some poor uneducated fool. Even the cash register dinged like a Las Vegas Slot machine. They need to give dog owner's doggie downer's upon arrival to soothe their nerves as they will up-sell you a bath, upon pick-up from boarding.. I am a capitalist, not a dog-gone fool..

Sorry for the rant, there's good info in my post !!! :wild:


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Quick update.*

From Hamburger City, CA

Dog had urine test for UTI yesterday @ $115- with meds. + the office visit. The vet calls and say's the white count is elevated, (yes I know). Ph is off maybe on the acidic side and she has crystals. Well smart guy, we have her on bentonite powder (animin montmorillonite powder) the amount was recently doubled as she weighs 50 pounds now, and it is exiting the body.

The Animin is great, has worked wonder's, but now it's just not necessary everyday. As a cleanse, once a week, maybe, if it indeed caused the UTI, it's rocks and minerals, so don't be too surprised if you see crystals in the urine, because no matter how fine the powder is; it must exit the body, taking with it, any impurities the negative charged ions pick up, and eliminate.. Were talking about 72 trace minerals, very important, but a potential risk of infection... :help:


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Sometimes Love just ain't Enough ....*

Yes, you will be remembered...:apple: Mississppi


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

A few pictures. Chasing a squirrel up a tree..


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Just passed five months of age may 25th.*

Isabella, is five months old. Nothing really important to report. On June 25, 2014 at 6 months, I will post more recent pictures. Teeth are coming in. Chewing on balcony 2" X 2" wood vertical's while I am not close by. Learning how to be a guard dog from the Schutzhund, Jack Russell Terrier, Nelson. Follows the leader of the pack. Bite's him on the neck, in play. Nelson is teaching Bella to growl while playing, "tug a war" with a double knotted rope toy.

Going down stairs is not an issue. Cut carrot's out of her diet and the redness in the ear's is gone. She is large like a male, large head, long and lean, jumps pretty high on block walls during walks for playtime. Heal's pretty well on lead. More attentive at 5 months then at 3 or 4 months. More eye contact. Waiting for first heat. She will not ever have puppies, as their are much better examples out there. Her long, lean, slow sloping top line is very nice. She is not heavily angulated and I am happy about that. Met a great trainer, we have had some discussions, but there is no issues thus far where a 2 hour session @ $300.00 for a professional K-9 handler retired police Sergeant is necessary now, as I am leaning towards Bella being a "PTSD" dog as I really love when a older person (70+) wishes to be loved on, "_she pours on the charm and really shines in that area._" We will see.

All is good in GSD land, free Hamburger, cooked Chicken and lots of coconut oil for a nice shiny shed free black coat.


Thanks ! :wub:

Sehrgutcsg


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Isabella
Picture taken on, May 13, 2014
50 lbs. 21 weeks old


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice looking pup!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Los Angeles County Police Canine Association Demonstration*

Los Angeles County Police Canine Association Demonstration Saturday, May 31, 2014 Santa Monica College, CA. A great day, it will always' be remembered.

SGCSG


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*This GSD is a Beaver / Woodpecker...*



selzer said:


> Nice looking pup!


She's a wood destroyer. I need to go to the lumber yard and pick up some scrap, "Douglas Fir" for her to chew on. She likes to eat the wood on the patio while I am in the other room typing on the computer.. 

She know's to get into the crate -- without a big fuss.

Thanks, Selzer, I have tried to make her all she can be.. Bella, @ 5 months was larger then most of the dogs I saw at the K-9 demonstration. A few were bigger, they were males, she is one large female pup, who was supposed to be the runt of the litter. Who know's.. It's all speculation when you see a pup you love.. Loving and getting to know the _word _gentle..

You should see how well _my wife_ does in this challenging situation, she really is getting the hang of a high drive animal, fast.. Yeah ! :crazy:


SGCSG


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Isabella: Turned 6 months old today.*

Bella went to the vet for a nail trim and a weigh in today. She has gained nearly 30% from the last visit at 50 pounds early in May.

She still has her girly figure: rolleyes:

Still no signs of her going into heat or other problems.

Weight: 63.5
Head: 17"
Chest: 29"
Waist: 23"
Length: 34"
Height: 25"


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Isabella.. You're now 1 year old. Special thanks to Selzer, Lou, and Dr. Plechner..SGCSG


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Happy B-day Isabella!!! A Christmas puppy!!!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Had a good lesson yesterday, not by the vet, but by the fella at the feed store. To make it in simple terms; garbage in - garbage out.. Result: TOTW -- Bison - Venison. Hope it improves overall appearance in both Bella and Nelson.

When I write the email to my vet, you can PM me for a copy to keep on your refrigerator as a reminder, that it's not only 100% digestion & 100% nutrition, home cooked may not be the better choice either and Medrol is NOT the answer I was looking for.. The answer was not the middle layer of the adrenal gland in not producing enough cortisol or too much cortisol, the answer was much simpler... Get those dogs on a better food and quit being a cheapskate. Next time; "Joe," you bring whole paycheck or No Nooki Nooki...


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Isabella turned 18 months on the 25th. I will post a picture soon. She is doing well..

SGCSG


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

*Pictures*

About 28 months. Natural pictures. Not stacked by hand. Birthday 12/25/2013.


----------

